# Brush Mowers



## capetrees (Nov 14, 2009)

I cleared a lot a few years ago and the homeowner would like to have the newly grown brush mowed down and then continually maintained. His neighbor would also like me to continue into his yard and do the same. The one I cleared is open enough to brush out with a Bobcat brush hog but the neighbors lot has a lot of trees and is impossible to use the larger machine. Does anyone have any experience with the brush mowers for this application? I've looked into a Gravely but they are a TON of money. This is something I'll be doing on the side and occasionally. Ive looked into the Dr. mower, the Billy Goat and even the Swisher model from Northeren Hydraulics. I actually have a lead on an almost new Swisher for $850. The Swisher looks like the Billy goat and they all say they have the same capabilities. Any insight?


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Nov 14, 2009)

*BCS Walk-behind Sicklebar*

Got one of these about 16 years ago (different model back then) for clearing heavy brush in steep rough terrain - around rocks and trees. It has a lockable differential for "hair-pin" turns. Back then, Gravely (or others) didn't have a differential - was necessary for navigating around obstacles. The sicklebar has a much smaller footprint than a rotary brush cutter for those 'really' tight spots. It was not cheap but cheaper than a Gravely. But, I got to warn you ... pull starting 11hp is a workout ... and ... in rough terrain it's like wrestling a bull ... but it'll cut down a 1" oak tree ... and turn on a dime. It's got a bunch of attachments available - even a snow thrower and a chipper/shredder (got them, too). It was a good buy then - still got it - still runs good.

*BCS 732 Professional* (link)


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 14, 2009)

If you can find an old Bachtold weed and brush mower in good condition they work great for small areas especially if your working with thorny stuff because the tires aren't air filled. They are much lighter and easier to manuver than the ones you mentioned like the Billy Goat.

I have about five of these now that I am in the process of rebuilding them mostly the decks, front ends, engine swaps, ect.. This year I was faced with the same problem. We have been knocking back our fence lines and had to open up our neighbors lane so the tenant farmer could get his big combine down the lane. He was complaning about it, does he help out, of course not. 

Cutting and chipping the brush was a job in itself and non paying mind you because it was our field and neighbor who owns the lane has no money. The regrowth from the stumps was amazing because of the wet year we had.

These two old Bachtolds were my dad's that I got running to mow down the regrowth. The one on the right is the one I used. Worked out really good with a sharpened blade. Mowed down stuff over an inch in diameter, no problem . I tried it on some larger material it works but is hard on the machine. A clearing saw is a little faster and easier to manuver but the mower chops the material up much finer. Gives a nice finish look when your done.

Here are the pics. The one on the right now has a different deck and runners on both sides, it works much better. The one on the left with the saw blade works also it it will take out a small standing tree easily but works best for getting small stumps down to ground level. I put that blade on a different machine with a better engine. 

These are old and almost worn out machines but Bachtold made newer more updated versions with the roof style deck that are much lighter than some of those heavier models and work better on steep terrain.

That sickle looks like it will do a heck of a job. We even have one of those buried in the corner of the shed. I'll have to see if I can get that one working some day. Not sure of the make on it but it is definately an antique.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Nov 14, 2009)

Ax-man said:


> ...
> These two old Bachtolds were my dad's
> ...
> That sickle looks like it will do a heck of a job. We even have one of those buried in the corner of the shed. I'll have to see if I can get that one working some day. Not sure of the make on it but it is definately an antique.



What great old machines ... thanks for the pic ... have some rep

*Love to see that old sicklebar, too.* Sicklebars are the bomb for tight clearing!

BTW - I've had trouble with spoked wheels in heavy brush ... what's your experience with those Bachtolds?


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 14, 2009)

I know what you mean about the spoked wheels if your mowing down small single stem trees, and sometimes they get caught up in the decks. I just keep working, and most of the time the material works it way out. Sometimes you just have to stop, shut down for safety and dislodge the stuff. Overall I don't have a problem with the Bachtolds , but this the only thing I have worked with. No experience with the other types of mowers. 

I try to work in short bursts so to speak. Push into the standing material, back out, turn to the right or left and go forward again. Raise the mower and come down on top the cut material or just go into standing mess with the mower raised up and come down on top of it. The handle bars on those Bachtolds make that easy to do..

Brush mowing is never the same because of the different plant species, some times your mowing thick grass or tall overgrown weeds like cockleburs, then comes clumpy multi-flora rose, multi stemmed woody species osage orange, honeysuckle, buckthorn ect ect. 

I don't know if any one machine is perfect for different types of cutting. I have a variety of tools like the mowers , clearing saws and of course chainsaws. Never tried a sickle though looks like it will work really good.


----------



## fishercat (Nov 14, 2009)

*i am not a fan of most DR products.*

but there brush mower is the cats meow.it's much better than the BCS.hands down.


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 14, 2009)

Bachtold made that mower under the DR label. It has been discontined due to liability suits. People started pulling on the front end of the mower when they got in a bind when the machine wouldn't move . This resulted in idiots getting a foot or sometimes both feet under the deck with the blade spinning. OUCH. Can't make everything idiot proof.

The newer models came out with an ignition shut-off when you took your hands off the controls. But they still discontinued making the Bachtold/DR. 



Larry


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Nov 14, 2009)

fishercat said:


> but their (DR) brush mower is the cats meow.it's much better than the BCS.hands down.



Yeah, good point, DR has some a long way in the past 16 years since I was shopping for a brush mower.


----------



## Curbside (Nov 15, 2009)

I've got a Outback mower from Billy Goat. It works pretty good but we only use it on very small areas. Any large area we use the Bobcat brush mowers.


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the rep SJ and the BSC link. I fianlly had a chance to check out the site.

Like Curb, the OP, I am also looking for an updated brush mower. I don't think the BSC came up in my internet search. Interesting machine, with that tiller attachment it reminds me of the Howard rototiller that I ran back in 70's when I worked for a very large landscape company. That BSC is pricey but looks well built.

That old 2 wheel drive tractor I mentioned with the sickle attachment is a green colored Bolens ( I think) with a N 3 maybe a 5 HP Briggs engine. It also has a cultivator that pulls behind it.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 15, 2009)

By luck, a friend of mine had a Billy Goat 13 hp brush mower and he let me use it yesterday on my own property to try out. Pretty decent machine, cuts through small brush like its fun and gets a bit bogged down in the taller grasses. Slow and steady and gets the job done. 

Did some research and found a Gravely for $6000, comes with a 30" brush deck, 40" finish mower, snowblower and plow. Has only 90 hours of use to it and looks clean. Any insight to whether this is a good price? We have a dealer locally and will try to check in with them tomorrow. Seems a bit steep.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 16, 2009)

Gravely products are pretty well made, and they keep parts available for a long time. But...they are notorious for making every part proprietary (no generic parts !) and they will put the screws to you when you do need to buy a part.

Be careful!


----------



## capetrees (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone have any insight to these brush mowers?

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200389663_200389663

Does Stanley make their own mowers or are they just painted with their logo? :monkey:


----------



## Frank Boyer (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had a Bachtold since the mid 1980's. You can run it at half throtle through heavy weeds/light brush that are waist high. It will take out 1" saplings/brush. Early on I ran a few screws through the rims to keep the tires firmly on the wheels. I still use it on hillsides where I don't want to take the 27HP Kubota with a flail mower.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 22, 2010)

*I don't care for Northern.*



capetrees said:


> Anyone have any insight to these brush mowers?
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200389663_200389663
> 
> Does Stanley make their own mowers or are they just painted with their logo? :monkey:



they seem expensive to me.you can probably ad at least another $1,000 to the price for shipping.I don't think the DR is $3k .

One thing about DR ,they are not kidding about their warranty.they took their chipper back no questions asked.I just put it back in the crate it came in and dropped it off at the shipping carrier I picked it up from.Full refund,even shipping.

there was nothing defective about it,just didn't meet our needs.

DR also sell refurbs and returns so I would give them a call.


----------

